# Women's Cycling Camp



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just arrived in Moab today for a Women's Cycling Development Camp, I'm really psyched! It was a pretty crazy drive from Chicago and after about 20 hrs in the driver's seat, I'm ready to go for a ride! Kinda cool out there but blue skies and no snow. Should be in the 50z all week. Anyone else here attending? Just a shot. It goes Wed - Sun. Ill post some info and pics on the experience.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Not attending but I'm looking forward to your pics.


----------

